# Two Control Heads on One Transducer?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to mount two fish finder control heads on one transducer?

I want to put one control unit on the front of my boat and one on the back so I can see them from anywhere on the boat but I would prefer not to have to mount two transducers - especially as they are both going to go on the same transom!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes you can... you need a switch... it may be cheaper to mount a second transducer... no both heads won't work at the same time in either configuration.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

I have heard of this but I have never seen it done. I tried to find the switch I heard you need but no one at Garmin or Lowrance had a clue what I was talking about when I tried to do this same thing a couple of years back. It may be easier to just get two transducers. Transducers are not real expensive.

You can run both units that way. I do it with my Lowrance units now. But I have a transducer on the transom and the other transducer is on the trolling motor in the bow. The two sonars do not interfere with each other to my surprise. In-Fisherman just had an article several months ago about a guide that can see his baits suspended on slip bobbers on each end of his boat. He is able to watch fish react to his baits and it helps him fine tune his presentation. He uses two 10" Lowrance color sonar units.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Lowrance does sell a switch to do two units on one ducer, and also a switch to do two ducers on one unit. If both your units are ethernet capable, you can run an ethernet cable between them and hook the ducer to one of the units. Both units will read the ducer at the same time, and will have all the sonar capabilities available to each unit. Check it out on the Lowrance websight.


----------

